# PC laptop for live use/Omnisphere; used; but durable?



## cmillar (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi all...am wondering if anyone has some PC laptop recommendations for dedicated useage of Omnisphere and Stylus RMX (plus maybe Ableton doing some very simple basic things....I'm not a DJ/Electronic guy)

I just want a 'musical instrument' for live use...using it as a synth (the odd Multi; some Arpeggiations; maybe playing through Ableton in addition to some audio files being triggered in Live at the same time; playing some Stylus loops with band) 

- i7 quad-core? is a new i5 workable?
- something like 2.5hHz processor or better?
- Intel vs Amd?
- Windows 10 Pro? (turn off updates for sure?)
- Dell; HP; Lenovo; etc.?

Am thinking I'd put the sound libraries on an external SSD drive and use USB 3 input.

Any 'best sources' in the USA for used laptops?

Thanks all.


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 17, 2019)

I have a Lenovo Flex 15". It has an i7, with decent speed and is very lightweight for a laptop. I don't currently use it for music, but the reason I am mentioning it is because it allows you to add a second hard drive. They actually have an instructional video on the Lenovo website. I think the specs would be fine for music though. Most of the other computers require a 17" laptop before it will take a second drive. 

I can't help with the used computers. Though I have bought refurbished computers at Fry's. I usually go to Costco because of their 90 day return policy.


----------



## Steve_Karl (Mar 30, 2019)

You could have a look at Jim Roseberry's site and give him a call if you like what you see.

https://studiocat.com/opencart2/

He's been building rigs for audio for quite a while.


----------

